# Shoot a few our way!!



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Me, my Brother (Torkmonster) and my Dad went riding yesterday and my Dad took a nasty spill off his 4 Wheeler. He will be ok, but has a long way to go. Seperated shoulder, Broken collar bone, and he ain't got a rib that isn't cracked or broke. Not to mention it looks like he went through a meat grinder. Doc says now work for 6 to 9 weeks.... Ouch

Keep him in your thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang man that sucks. Hopefully he'll be riding soon right along beside you again.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear man. It could have been worse.
He's still here though!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, wish him a speed recovery


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's a tough deal there. luckily yall were able to get him outta the woods!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

OUCH!!!!!!!!


Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Thoughts are with ya'll !!!! Where did it happen?


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope he has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry to hear! my husband broke his collar bone in a 4wheeler accident. the doc told him it was one of the worst bones to brake. he was down for about 6 weeks with his. sure hope your dad has a speedy recovery!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hate to hear that man, hope the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

sweeper said:


> Thoughts are with ya'll !!!! Where did it happen?


We were down in Wilson creek, on our way back, so it was "only" about 1.4 miles from road access. I know it was a rough ride back for him.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sry to hear man, hope he has a quick recovery...


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats a nice ride to the hospital from there to. Hope he is doing better, and our thoughts are with you!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone..


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Thanks Everyone..


You're welcome bro.


Now you must go out and buy many, MANY accessories for his 4 wheeler. It'll cut his recovery time in half. 

I SWEAR!!!!

Just ask anyone who thinks they may ever have an ATV mishap.
LOL.

Please keep us updated and tell him we're thinking about him.




Just sayin'


----------

